# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Πιάσιμο μετά από προπόνηση

## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές φορές μετά από έντονες προπονήσεις οι μυς μας είναι πιασμένοι την επόμενη μέρα. 
Ειδικά σε μεγάλες ομάδες, πχ στήθος, τετρακέφαλους, γάμπες το νιώθω για αρκετες μέρες.
Αυτό το "πιασιμο" είναι φυσιολογικό να κρατάει 3 μέρες? Σε σημείο που με βγάζει εκτός προγράμματος. Δλδ για 3 μέρες μετά τη προπόνηση των ποδιών δε μπορώ να κάνω αερόβια γιατί πονάνε τα πόδια μου. Η διατροφή μου είναι το δυνατον σωστότερη, ύπνος συνήθως 6 ώρες. 
Κανένα tip υπάρχει?

----------


## The Rock

7-8 ώρες ύπνος, αύξησε BCAA και αν δες ότι δεν ,μια βδομάδα ξεκουράσου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Qlim4X

και εγω το παθενω ειναι το πριξιμο που ερχετε μετα απο 24ωρες.

καλο ειναι να κανεις καλη αποθεραπια και ζεσταμα.

μερικες διαστασης και στρονεις. αυτο κανω τουλαχιστον εγω και ειμαι οκ.

----------


## AVSS

εγω για αυτο το λογο εχω σταματησει την αεροβια και κανω γρηγορο περπατημα για 40 λεπτα μετα τα βαρη.
Ειδικα μετα τη μερα που ειχα ποδια δεν μπορουσα να κανω καθολου ελλειπτικο

----------


## thegravijia

> Μερικές φορές μετά από έντονες προπονήσεις οι μυς μας είναι πιασμένοι την επόμενη μέρα. 
> Ειδικά σε μεγάλες ομάδες, πχ στήθος, τετρακέφαλους, γάμπες το νιώθω για αρκετες μέρες.
> Αυτό το "πιασιμο" είναι φυσιολογικό να κρατάει 3 μέρες? Σε σημείο που με βγάζει εκτός προγράμματος. Δλδ για 3 μέρες μετά τη προπόνηση των ποδιών δε μπορώ να κάνω αερόβια γιατί πονάνε τα πόδια μου. Η διατροφή μου είναι το δυνατον σωστότερη, ύπνος συνήθως 6 ώρες. 
> Κανένα tip υπάρχει?


 να ανυσηχουσες αν δεν γινοταν αυτο

----------


## goutsos

γιατί να ανησυχούσε?

που δεν ποναει?

----------


## -beba-

> Μερικές φορές μετά από έντονες προπονήσεις οι μυς μας είναι πιασμένοι την επόμενη μέρα. 
> Ειδικά σε μεγάλες ομάδες, πχ στήθος, τετρακέφαλους, γάμπες το νιώθω για αρκετες μέρες.
> Αυτό το "πιασιμο" είναι φυσιολογικό να κρατάει 3 μέρες? Σε σημείο που με βγάζει εκτός προγράμματος. Δλδ για 3 μέρες μετά τη προπόνηση των ποδιών δε μπορώ να κάνω αερόβια γιατί πονάνε τα πόδια μου. Η διατροφή μου είναι το δυνατον σωστότερη, ύπνος συνήθως 6 ώρες. 
> Κανένα tip υπάρχει?


Ισως το μασαζ να βοηθάει.
Εγώ έχω κανονίσει το απόγεμα μασαζ. Εαν με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα με τα πιασίματα που νιώθω και εγώ θα σας πω αύριο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> να ανυσηχουσες αν δεν γινοταν αυτο


+1 πιάσιμο=δουλεψες σωστα στην προπονηση, απλα τρωγοντας σωστα θα ξεπιάνεσαι γρηγορότερα. 
η χρονικη διαρκεια παει ετσι:
δευτερα πχ κανω προπονηση στηθος, την τριτη ειμαι πιασμενος καλα (απο το απογευμα και μετα), την τεταρτη δεν εχει περασει το πιασημο αλλα εχει μειωθεί, την πεμπτη ειμαι περδίκι και μπορω αν θελω να ξαναγυμνασω το στηθος.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συμφωνώ πως το πιάσιμο αυτό σημαίνει πως δουλέυτηκαν σωστά οι μυς, και αυτό είναι καλό σημάδι πως οι προπονήσεις είναι έντονες και σε καλό δρόμο.
Απλά με βγάζει απ' το πρόγραμμα των προπονήσεων γι'αυτό είπα μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να φεύγει γρηγορότερα. Ειδικά σε τετρακέφαλο και δικεφαλο μηριαιο μπορει να κρατήσει 3 γεμάτες μέρες. Που σημαίνει οτι 3 μέρες δεν έχει αερόβια.
Η διατροφή μου είναι αρκετά σωστή και πλήρης. Ύπνο δε μπορώ πάνω από 6 άντε 7 ώρες, αν και δεν είναι λίγες. Εντάξει, σχεδόν κανονικά κοιμάμαι.
ΒCAA ε? Λες να τ'αρχίσω? Οι διατασεις στο τέλος ακούγονται καλή ιδέα, κάνω μόνο στην αρχή. Θα ξεκινήσω και ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν.
Μασάζ ε??? Πες μας beba αν έπιασε, από καιρό θέλω να προγραμματίζω μια επίσκεψη κάθε 1-2 εβδομάδες, ευκαιρία ψάχνω να αρχίσω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

> Συμφωνώ πως το πιάσιμο αυτό σημαίνει πως δουλέυτηκαν σωστά οι μυς, και αυτό είναι καλό σημάδι πως οι προπονήσεις είναι έντονες και σε καλό δρόμο.
> Απλά με βγάζει απ' το πρόγραμμα των προπονήσεων γι'αυτό είπα μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να φεύγει γρηγορότερα. Ειδικά σε τετρακέφαλο και δικεφαλο μηριαιο μπορει να κρατήσει 3 γεμάτες μέρες. Που σημαίνει οτι 3 μέρες δεν έχει αερόβια.
> Η διατροφή μου είναι αρκετά σωστή και πλήρης. Ύπνο δε μπορώ πάνω από 6 άντε 7 ώρες, αν και δεν είναι λίγες. Εντάξει, σχεδόν κανονικά κοιμάμαι.
> *ΒCAA* ε? Λες να τ'αρχίσω? Οι διατασεις στο τέλος ακούγονται καλή ιδέα, κάνω μόνο στην αρχή. Θα ξεκινήσω και ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν.
> Μασάζ ε??? Πες μας beba αν έπιασε, από καιρό θέλω να προγραμματίζω μια επίσκεψη κάθε 1-2 εβδομάδες, ευκαιρία ψάχνω να αρχίσω


 τσαμπα λεφτα

----------


## KATERINI 144

stelakos περπατημα μπορεις να κανεις, βοηθαει και στην αναρωση με το αιματομα που γινεται.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

ok thanks..

----------


## The Rock

> τσαμπα λεφτα


 :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 
 :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle: 
 :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## primordial

> 


^^^^^^
Λογοκρισία....??? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Έχοντας προσθέση επιπλεόν BCAA από αυτά που μου προσφέρει η πρωτεΐνη, πριν και μετά την προπόνηση. ομολογώ ότι περνάω την φάση του πιασίματος πιο ανώδυνα...!!!! Εννοείται ότι σε σχέση με παλαιότερα κάνω και καλύτερη διατροφή (= πιο προσεγμένη). Στο πρόγραμμά μου, αυτό που έχει αλλάξει, είναι ότι έχει γίνει πολύ πιο έντονο.

*Η ΦΗΜΗ:*
Είναι αλήθεια ότι ένας καλός τρόπος για να ξεπεράσεις το πιάσιμο της προηγούμενης ημέρας, είναι κάνοντας το πολύ 2 ασκήσης με κανονικά σετ αλλά λιγότερα κιλά, από την μυϊκή ομάδα της προηγούμενης, ή πρόκειται για Urban Legend...???

----------


## drago

> ^^^^^^
> Λογοκρισία....???
> 
> Έχοντας προσθέση επιπλεόν BCAA από αυτά που μου προσφέρει η πρωτεΐνη, πριν και μετά την προπόνηση. ομολογώ ότι περνάω την φάση του πιασίματος πιο ανώδυνα...!!!! Εννοείται ότι σε σχέση με παλαιότερα κάνω και καλύτερη διατροφή (= πιο προσεγμένη). Στο πρόγραμμά μου, αυτό που έχει αλλάξει, είναι ότι έχει γίνει πολύ πιο έντονο.
> 
> *Η ΦΗΜΗ:*
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι ένας καλός τρόπος για να ξεπεράσεις το πιάσιμο της προηγούμενης ημέρας, είναι κάνοντας το πολύ 2 ασκήσης με κανονικά σετ αλλά λιγότερα κιλά, από την μυϊκή ομάδα της προηγούμενης, ή πρόκειται για Urban Legend...???



μαν εχω κι εγω την ιδια απορια, γιατι φενεται οτι οι αποψεις δυιστανται.

η μια ειναι υπερ του active recovery οπως λες με χαμηλα κιλα γιατι λεει γινεται αιματωση και με καποιον τροπο (δεν θυμαμαι τωρα) γινεται καλυτερο recovery.

η αλλη αποψη λεει οτι πρεπει να αφηνεις τους μυς ισυχους να κανουν recovery μονοι τους. οποιαδηποτε επιπλεον ασκηση ενδιαμεσα θα επιβαρυνει τους μυς και θα σαμποταρει το recovery. δλδ, θα το κανει ακομα πιο αργο.

τωρα ποια αποψη ειναι σωστη ελπιζω να μας πουν οι παλαιοτεροι και οσοι εχουν δοκιμασει και τα δυο...

----------


## franky94

> γεια σας παιδια..χτες εκανα προπονηση για τα ποδια διαφορες ασκησεις και εκανα προτη φορα προπονηση για ποδια διοτι τα παραμελουσα και δεν εκανα (ΚΑΚΩΣ) και σημερα ειμαι πιασμενος στα ποδια και κυριως τετρακεφαλους..αυτο ειναι καλο η κακο??? την επομενη φορα που θα κανω θα μου ξαναπιαστουν και ποτε δεν θα πιανομαι οταν κανω προπονηση για ποδια??
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ!!


μην απελπιστεις αλλα εγω καθε φορα πιανομαι οποια μυικη ομαδα και να κανω!δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο αλλα πιανομαι!! :01. Razz:

----------


## crazydoctor

εγω εκανα βλακεια γιατι πριν δεν εκανα διατασεις και προθερμανση

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Eρώτηση: Έκανα push-ups και σήμερα νιώθω πιάσιμο-πόνο στο στήθος,σήμερα να ξανακάνω ή πρέπει να περιμένω πρώτα να περάσει ο πόνος για να ξανακάνω;Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερος ο πόνος απλώς διάβασα οτι αναδομείτε ο μυς,και σκέφτηκα οτι δεν αν ξανακάνω θα τον "ξαναδιαλύσω" και δεν πρέπει...τελικά ισχύει;

----------


## jannous44

εγω δευτερα που εκανα ποδια. σημερα το πρωι σηκωθηκα και με το ζορι περπαταω απο τα doms...

----------


## crazydoctor

> εγω εκανα βλακεια γιατι πριν δεν εκανα διατασεις και προθερμανση


ειναι φυσιολογικο αμα δεν γυμναζες γενικα πολυ στηθος..γενικα δν πρεπει να κανεις καθε μερα κανε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και σιγα σιγα θα φυγει το πιασιμο..μην κανεις ωσπου να περασει..

----------


## kleiza7

να πινετε πολλα υγρα, να τρωτε καλα, να ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ γιατι η *cpk* καραδωκει και θελει να ανεβει....... :01. Razz: 
η ξεκουραση ειναι πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα! αν εχετε πιαστει πολυ καλο ειναι ΟΧΙ να καθισετε για υπνο αλλα αν θελετε να γυμναστειτε παλι να κανετε με μικροτερη ενταση ή να κανετε καποια αλλη μυικη ομαδα. κανεις δεν....επεσε επειδη ξεκουραστηκε μια μερα παραπανω, ισα ισα. και γυμναζουμε ΟΛΟ το σωμα. 
απο τα πιο ΑΣΧΗΜΑ θεαματα ειναι να βλεπεις απιστευτες ΔΥΣΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΕΣ οι οποιες ωφειλονται στη βαρεμαρα γιατι αν ειναοι γεννετικο ή δεν ξερω τι οκ , παω πασο.
(τα λεω για να τα ακουω κι εγω μη νομιζετε) 
τα πιασηματα παντως οπως λενε και τα παιδια ειναι ΑΚΡΩΣ φυσιολογικα, αλλα σημαινουν και κατι... οτι δουλεψαμε αρκετα για ΤΩΡΑ οτι χρειαζονται μια ΜΙΚΡΗ ξεκουραση (που μπορει να αρκει....μια μερα) κ.τ.λ

----------


## crazydoctor

τι ειναι το cpk

----------


## Konstantinos!

> εγω δευτερα που εκανα ποδια. σημερα το πρωι σηκωθηκα και με το ζορι περπαταω απο τα doms...


Κάτι μας είπες τώρα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  εδώ εγώ έχω κάνει πόδια και ξυπνούσα επί 3 μέρες 4-5 φορές το βράδυ λουσμένος κανονικά στον ιδρώτα από πόνους στους ραχιαίους λόγω των άρσεων θανάτου και με 4 εμπλαστράκια μπας και ηρεμήσω,το δε περπάτημα μου...ιδανικό!!! σαν να γύρισα από τον πόλεμο με τραύμα απο χειροβομβίδα (αμυντική).δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει από εκείνες τις μέρες ποτέ ξανά τέτοια doms και εύχομαι να μην ξαναγίνει.



Η δική μου ερώτηση τώρα,την προηγούμενη βδόμαδα έκανα αρκετά σκληρή προπόνηση στους ώμους,χωρίς να νιώθω κανένα πόνο,πιάστηκαν αρκετά,και λίγες μέρες μετά και αφότου έφυγε το πιάσιμο,ένιωθα τους ώμους μου αδύναμους και μη φυσιολογικά.Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση σ αυτό?

----------


## the_big_litho

> τι ειναι το cpk


Ειναι η κιναση της φωσφοκρεατινης. Εινα ενα ενζυμο που βοηθα την μετατροπη και μεταφορα της κρεατινης στην αμεση πηγη ενεργειας του σωματος (ATP). Μετα απο σωματικη κοπωση παρατηρειται μεγαλη συγκεντρωση στον ορο του αιματος.

----------


## Muaithai

Καλησπέρα!
Μια ερωτηση εχω να κάνω..
Κάθε φορα που γυμναζω ενα μερος του σωματος με ποναει την επομενη μερα..οχι τρομερος πονος αλλα σαν πιασιμο..
Χθες ας πουμε γυμνασα στηθος και σημερα το νιωθω λίγο πιασμενο..και αυτο σημβαινει με καθε σημειο του σωματος γυμναζω..
Ειναι απολυτος φυσιολογικο η δεν ειναι;;
Ευχαριστώ  :01. Wink:

----------


## vagg

απολυτως φυσιολογικο ειναι :05. Weights:

----------


## kazos_GR

καλησπερα πεδες λοιπον μετα απο 8 μερες αποχης απο τη γυμναστικη λογο πασχα εκανα προπονιση ποδια την παρασκευη ειχα καλο πρηξημο και γενικα ολα καλα (εκανα αρκετα κιλα) εχτες ειμουν λιγο πιασμενος και σημερα παω κουτσα κουτσα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  τη πιστεύετε οτι έφταιξε? προθερμανση εκανα 10 λεπτα διαδρομο χαλαρα και απο ολες της ασκησης εκανα το 1 σετ με λιγα κιλα χαλαρα ,

1ον) την επομενη φορα που θα κανω ποδια παλι με πολλα κιλα θα ξανα πιαστω ετσι? ή επειδη πιαστηκα τωρα το σωμα θα ξερει τι πεζει(κτλβ τι εννοω) και θα σικωσω παλι τα κιλα που σικωσα και δεν θα πιαστω?
2ον) ειναι καλο η κακο το πιασιμο?

οποιος μπορει να με help στην απορια μου ευχαριστώ.

----------


## warrior s

Ειναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικο αυτο που επαθες. Το ιδιο ακριβως επαθα και γω. Και η πλάκα ειναι ότι 
και εγω για 8 μερες ελειψα για πάσχα. Γυρισα, πηγα να κάνω ποδια ολα κομπλε.  :05. Biceps: 
Τις επομενες 2 μερες δεν μπορουσα σχεδον να περπατησω απο το πιασιμο  :01. Sad: 
Την επόμενη φορά δεν θα πιαστεις τόσο

----------


## TAKI BOY

Επιδημια ειναι! Μην αγχωνεστε, την περναω και εγω! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ετσι ετσι επιδημια ειναι! Εγω πάλι στηθος εκανα και ειναι πιασμενα τα ποδια μου!! Χεχε!

----------


## sergio gta

> να κανω μια ερωτηση και εγω με την σειρα μου και οποιος γνωριζει απανταει.ξεκιναει η βδομαδα κανω πχ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ στηθος ολα οκ πρηζεται στην προπονα με καιει ολα οκ αλλα πιανομαι μετα απο 3 και 4 μερες μην σας πω...δηλαδη πιασμενος θα ειμαι την πεμπτη με παρασκευη,τριτη και τεταρτη θα ειμαι κυριλε.τι σημαινει αυτο?εχει καθολου σχεση με το οτι ο μυς μου αναρρωνει σχετικα αργα?τι παιζει?


εγώ πάντως κάθε φορά που κάνω στήθος μπορώ να πω ότι με πιάνει από το επομένο πρωινό και πονάει αρκετά για 2 μέρες max αλλά το πιάσιμο από τις πιέσεις πάγκου μου μένει κυρίως στους ώμους τουλάχιστον 4 μέρες. Ισως έτσι να απέκτησα και τενοντίτιδα υπερακανθίου.

----------


## ginoc

καλησπερα.. μετα απο εντονη προπονηση με βαρη επομενο ηταν να πιαστω.. την επομενη μερα ομως μου ηταν δυσκολο να κανω πολλεσ καμψεις και ελξεισ στο μονοζυγο.. σε τι οφειλεται? δημιουργησα ισως καποιο προβλημα στον μυικο ιστο? αν οχι , τι πρεπει να κανω να το αντιμετωπισω και ωσ ποτε?

----------


## stef.

το πιασιμο ογειλεται στο γαλακτικο οξυ ....μην αγχωνεσαι  ειναι κατι απολυτως φυσιολογικο ξεκουραση θελεις,καλη ποιοτητα υπνου,καλη διατροφη...

----------


## gymorrisonDimitris

δεν υπαρχει πιο ωραιος πονος απο αυτον μια μερα μετα της προπονησης .. πολυ μ'αρεσει και οχι επειδη δυναμωνουν-μεγαλωνουν οι μυς και τετοια .. κανε λιγες ηπιες διατασεις.. λιγο μασαζ και ντους με εναλλαγη ζεστου-κρυου νερου.. και αλλη φορα αν θες για να μην πιανεσε θα κανεις καλη προθερμανση και αποθερμανση και το σημαντικοτερο διατασεις .. καλυτερα αυτες τις μερες που πιανεσε να σταματας καθε δραστηριοτητα που κανεις ..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_lar

ηθελα να ρωτησω μετα απο 2.5 χρονια γυμναστηριο και  σωστη διατροφη ειναι φυσιολογικο πολλες φορες να υπαρχει το γνωστο πιασιμο τη μερα μετα?
αλλοι λενε οτι ειναι καλο γιατι σημαινει οτι εκανες καλη δουλεια και μαλιστα αιθανονται ασχημα οταν δεν ειναι πιασμενοι.
αλλοι παλι οτι επειδη πιανεσαι σημαινει οτι πρεπει να γυμναζεις τη συγκεκριμενη ομαδα πιο συχνα γιατι υπαρχει πολυ ξεκουραση στο μεσοδιαστημα κια γιαυτο υπαρχει το πιασιμο.
αλλοι παλι οτι ειναι αδιαφορο αυτο το θεμα και σημαινει απαραιτητα κατι.
τελευταια καποιος μου ειπε το δευτερο και με εβαλε σε σκεψεις να κανω καθε ομαδα 2 φορες σε 7 μερες αλλα το προγραμμα μου βγαινει δυσκολα γιατι το παω ωσ εξης
δευτ-στηθος,τρικεφαλα
τριτη-ποδια
τεταρτη-κενο
πεμπτη-ομους,τραπεζιους
παρασκευη-πλατη,δικεφαλα

επισης να πω οτι παω στα 31 και απο οτι ξερω αυτη η ηλικια χρειαζεται μεγαλυτερο recovery.γιαυτο εχω και τεταρτη ενα κενο.

και ενα αλλο θεμα αν  το πιο σημαντικο στοιχειο για μυικη αναπτηξη ειναι να εχεις στοχο να κανεις οσα περισσοτερα κιλα παραπανω.δλδ αν φτανεις μεχρι ενα οριο και δεν πασ παραπανω σημαινει οτι θα μεινεις και στασιμος μυικα?οσο και αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι στα ορια σου?ειναι το παν πχ καθε χρονο η εξαμηνο να πρεπει να σηκωνεις παραπανω απο οτι σηκωνες εστω και 5 κιλα?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εφοσον γυμναζεις καθε μυ 1 φορα την εβδομαδα,που ειναι μικρη συχνοτητα, ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο να εχεις πιασιμο.Το οτι εχεις πιασιμο δε συνδεεται με μυικη αναπτυξη.Πιασιμο επισης μπορεις να εχεις απο οροοδο σε καποια ασκηση σε κιλα/επαναληψεις και προοδο με τη γενικοτερη εννοια.
Αν αρχιζεις και γυμναζεις 2 φορες καθε μυικη ομαδα θα δεις πςω δε θα πιανεασι πιθανον(τουλαχιστον ετσι συνεβη σε μενα) αλλα οπως ειπα δε συνδεεται με μυικη αναπτυξη το πιασιμο
Για να δεις παραπανω μυικη αυξηση πρεπει να αποκτησεις και παραπανω δυναμη στις ασκησεις .. αυτο ειναι σιγουρο δλδ να εχεις προοδο που σημαινει αυξηση κιλων/επαναληψεις, αυξηση του time under tension, ιδια κιλα κ επαναληψεις με μικροτερα διαλειμματα κτλ

----------


## kostas_lar

αρα μου λες πρεπει να αρχισω 2 φορες καθε ομαδα στις 7 μερες?και τις 2 φορες με την ιδια ενταση και ιδιο αριθμο ασκησεων και σετ?μπορεις να προτεινεις ενα παραδειγμα μιας εβδομαδας?
οσο για το αλλο θεμα με την αυξηση κιλων. πχ  στη μπαρα στηθος η μπαρα δικεφαλα που δεν εχω περασει ποτε απο ενα συγκεκριμενο βαρος αυτα τα χρονια σημαινει οτι κατι δεν κανω καλα  και ειμαι στασιμος και μυικα?και σε ολη αυτη την αυξηση πρεπει να συμβαδιζει και η τεχνικη.
τοτε λογικα ολο αυτο το καιρο δεν κανω τπτ και απλα κανω διατηρηση χωρις να το ξερω οσο και αν νιωθω οτι σε καθε προπονηση δινω στο φουλ.ασχημο αυτο :01. Smile:

----------


## alexandros1976

Κάλησπέρα. Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα είχε στήθος τρικέφαλα. Μετά το πέρας της προπόνησης όμως με έπιασε η πλάτη δεξιά και αριστερά   στο πάνω πίσω μέρος. όσο περνά η ώρα με πονάει περισσότερο. συμβαίνει αυτό η κάτι δεν έκανα καλά; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jam

τελευτες 2 μερες περιπου , σημειωση οτι εκοψα για λιγο τα ωμεγα 3 εδω και λιγες μερες η μονη αλλαγη που εκανα βασικα , αφου ειχα κανει ποδια την Κυριακη , και εκτες ρεστ και σημερα ωμους χερια , νιοθω τα ποδια μου ετσι πως να το περιγραψω οχι πιασμενα, οχι αυτο το πιασιμο που σου αρεσει τελοσπαντων και νιωθεις οτι δουλεψες καλα , αλλα βασικα κατι σαν καψιμο να το πω δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω ακριβως , στον μυη , και τωρα μετα απο την προινη προπο ωμους και χερια νιοθω κατι παρομοιο , νταξ βασικα θα μου πειτε ειναι λογικο και τετοια , απλα ειναι πρωτογνωρος ο πονος αυτος πρωτη φορα νιωθω αυτο το καψιμο/πληγομενο/(sore στα αγγλικα νομιζω περιγραφη καλυτερα την κατασταση :01. Razz: ) δεν ξερω πως να το περιγραψω , οπως και να χει , εχει καμια περιπτωση να ειναι τα ωμεγα 3 , δηλαδη τοση διαφορα κανουν ? , απλα δεν βρισκω αλλη επιλογη, ειναι το μονο που αλαξα τις τελευτες μερες, η διατροφη ου περιεχει ψαρι αρκετο παντως δεν ειναι ελλειμα η κατι , ανεφερομαι τωρα στο θεμα απλα συζητηση να γινεται δεν ειναι οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο η κατι  :05. Weights:

----------


## Kostis20

Eγώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εάν έχει τύχει μετά από μια έντονη προπόνηση με ασκήσεις αντίστασης, να σας πονάνε οι κροταφογναθικές αρθρώσεις.

----------


## fapajohn

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και συγχωρεστε αν εχει ξανανοιχτει τετοιου ειδους θεμα!
Πηγαινω γυμναστηριο το τελευταιο 8 μηνο καθημερινα και κανω προγραμμα για αυξησης μυικου ογκου.(δευτερα στηθος,τριτη πλατυ,τεταρτη ποδια,πεμπτη ωμους,παρασκευη δικεφαλα τρικεφαλα)
Απο συμπληρωμα διατροφης παιρνω την Maximuscle-Cyclone την οποια θεωρω κορυφαια(υποκειμενικα παντα,μην παρεξηγηθουμε)
Οταν κανω στηθος,το επομενο διημερο ειμαι πιασμενος(οχι σε σημειο δυσκαμψιας)
Οταν κανω πλατυ πιανομαι πολυ λιγο στα φτερα.
Ωμους δικεφαλα,τρικεφαλα πολυ σπανια.
Να σας πω οτι η ενταση της προπονησης μου ειναι δυνατη(σε σημειο να μου φευγει το κλαπετο  :01. Razz:  )
Πρηξιμο εχω μετα απο το τελος καθε μυικης ομαδας,αλλα σε πλατυ δικεφαλα τρικεφαλα και ωμους δεν πιανομαι τις επομενες μερες.
Τι φταιει?
Μηπως ειναι λογο τη Cyclone επειδη εχει μεσα γλουταμινη και με επαναφερει?

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Το πιάσιμο δεν είναι ένδειξη μυικής ανάπτυξης. Είτε πιάνεσαι είτε όχι, άμα κάνεις σωστή προπόνηση τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι τα ίδια. Πχ αμα ξεκινήσεις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα κάθε μυική ομάδα θα δεις πως μπορείς να μην πιάνεσαι πουθενά παρ' όλα αυτά θα κάνεις δουλειά. Είναι λογικό να πιάνεσαι περισσότερο στήθος πλάτη καθώς είναι μεγάλες μυικές ομάδες σε αντίθεση με ώμους/χέρια που είναι μικρές. Εσύ κράτα ότι πιάνεσαι δεν πιάνεσαι, αν κάνεις κανονικά το πρόγραμμα σου με πρόοδο κτλ θα δεις την ίδια διαφορά.

----------


## fapajohn

> Το πιάσιμο δεν είναι ένδειξη μυικής ανάπτυξης. Είτε πιάνεσαι είτε όχι, άμα κάνεις σωστή προπόνηση τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι τα ίδια. Πχ αμα ξεκινήσεις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα κάθε μυική ομάδα θα δεις πως μπορείς να μην πιάνεσαι πουθενά παρ' όλα αυτά θα κάνεις δουλειά. Είναι λογικό να πιάνεσαι περισσότερο στήθος πλάτη καθώς είναι μεγάλες μυικές ομάδες σε αντίθεση με ώμους/χέρια που είναι μικρές. Εσύ κράτα ότι πιάνεσαι δεν πιάνεσαι, αν κάνεις κανονικά το πρόγραμμα σου με πρόοδο κτλ θα δεις την ίδια διαφορά.


Σ'ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση φιλε Χριστοφορε.
Ναι εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα,βασικα μου το λενε ατομα τα οποια εχω να τα δω καιρο (και κολακευομαι  :01. Razz:  )
Απο εκει που φορουσα Large στις μπλουζες-κοντομανικα στα ρουχα μου,πλεον φοραω XL.

----------


## Give me a Dip

Κατά την άποψή μου, οι μυϊκοί πόνοι μετά την προπόνηση δεν οφείλονται στην συσσώρευση γαλακτικού οξέως στους μυς, αφού σύμφωνα και με την εργοφυσιολογία το γαλακτικό οξύ απομακρύνεται  σε περίπου 40 λεπτά μετά το πέρας της προπόνησης. Έτσι, το "πιάσιμο" που αισθανόμαστε οφείλεται καθαρά στις μικροθλάσεις που υπόκεινται οι μυϊκές ίνες. 

Παρόλα αυτά, για τη μείωση των πόνων το ζεστό μπάνιο/ντους που αυξάνει την κυκλοφορικότητα μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Όπως και το ελαφρό μασάζ, αλλά και η επανάληψη της προπόνησης με ελαφρύτερα κιλά. Το καθ' ένα σε διαφορετικό ποσοστό!

----------


## TheUninvited

Και γω τα ιδια, πιασμενος αλλα και παλι κανω.

Ξεκιναω αργα αργα και οταν ζεσταθω δεν το νιωθω το πιασημο αλλα αμα ειμαι κριος το νιωθω και ειδικα την αλλη μερα μιλαμε τα ποδια μου μην το ψαχνεις σαν την μπαλα πανε στο πιασιμο   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## john619

το πιασιμο φευγει με γυμναστικη..εγω αυτο βλεπω πανω μου..συνεχιζω το προγραμμα μου και ας ειμαι πιασμενος..και μου περναει

----------


## kazos_GR

εγω παντως μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες οφφ πηγα και εκανα ο π@π@ρας το προγραμμα γραμμωσης του μπουρναζου! και εχω γινει κοματια(για το πιασιμο λεω :01. Razz: )!! αλλα συνεχιζω ολα κομπλε  :01. Razz:  θα περασει

----------


## Tigeras

To ότι βοηθάει να κάνεις πιο χαλαρά γυμναστική μετά απο πιάσιμο είναι μύθος.Ο καθυστερημένος μυικός πόνος που λέμε "πιάσιμο" είναι ένδειξη ότι τραυματίστηκαν οι μυικές ίνες(κάτι που σημαίνει ότι το πρόγραμμα δούλεψε αρκετά) και ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να ξαναγυμναστεί η ίδια μυική ομάδα μέχρι να αναρρώσει!! Οι αρνητικές όντως δυναμώνουν περισσότερο αλλά και υπερτρέφουν,σίγουρα όμως σημαίνουν και περισσότερη ξεκούραση.Επίσης,ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουμε διατάσεις μετά απο πολύ βαρύ/έντονο πρόγραμμα γιατί οι μυικές ίνες έχουν ήδη τραυματιστεί και οι διατάσεις πάνε και τις τραβάνε με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματίζονται ακόμη περισσότερο

----------


## Conan1982

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι. Τα τελευταία χρόνια όταν γυμναζόμουν συστηματικά αλλά και τώρα που ξαναξεκίνησα την γυμναστική έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Όταν γυμνάζω την πλάτη πέραν του πιασίματος ή της κούρασης που είναι φυσιολογικό, πονάει ένα σημείο στην πλάτη μου (2 αφού είναι και από τις 2 μεριές). Το προσδιορίζω όπως βλέπω εικόνες σε ανατομικούς χάρτες χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στο σημείο που οι ρομβοειδής μυς ενώνονται με το κόκαλο της ωμοπλάτης. Δεν είναι έντονος πόνος, μάλλον θα το χαρακτήριζα ενόχληση αλλά συνεχείς.
Όταν είχα κάνει μασάζ στο παρελθόν μου περνούσε, σχεδόν εξαφανιζόταν για να επανεμφανιστεί με τις επόμενες προπονήσεις. Να σημειώσω ότι προσέχω τόσο την τεχνική που εκτελώ τις ασκήσεις όσο και το να κάνω διατάσεις. Ειδικά για την πλάτη προσπαθώ να κάνω διατάσεις εκτός από όταν τελειώνω την γυμναστική και σε άσχετες στιγμές όταν είμαι σπίτι. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάντα ίδιο η ενόχληση παραμένει και δεν έχω διάθεση και την δυνατότητα να δίνω μετά από κάθε προπονηση χρήματα για μασάζ. Έχει κάποιος να δώσει καμιά συμβουλή;

----------


## erevos

ενα μασαζακι παντα βοηθαει!Μια αλλη λυση και φτηνη που με βοηθα πολυ ειναι η χρηση θερμοφορας στο προβληματικο σημειο.Μιση ωριτσα και η βελτιωση ειναι τεραστια

----------


## Nive

Το μασαζ και συγκεκριμενα το sports massage ή το deep tissue ειναι ο,τι πρεπει για μεταπροπονητικη αποθεραπεια και αποβολη οξινων υποπαραγωγων καυσης. 
Κανε στατικες διατασεις 3-5 επαναληψεις την μυικη ομαδα που επειξες και τ'αποτελεσματα θα ειναι αρκετα θετικα. 
Αλλιως foam roller!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## beegee

γνωριζει κανεις καμια αλοιφη η κατι τελος παντων για πιασιμο στους προσαγωγους??μιλαμε υποφερω ...

----------


## vaggan

http://www.clickatlife.gr/euzoia/story/14483

----------

